# Gimp?



## untz (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello again,

I installed gimp2 using DarwinPorts:

sudo port install gimp2 

It took such a long time! 

Several issues:

(1) Couldn't find the executable gimp.app anywhere on my hard drive....

(2) It placed everything under /opt/local/

(3) When I tried to run it from the command line by typing in:

Raven:~ untz$ gimp
GIMP could not initialize the graphical user interface.
Make sure a proper setup for your display environment exists.

What should I do? I tried to install x11 and the installer won't let me by stating that I had a new version already installed... 

(4) Was I unwise to use DarwinPorts? 

(5) Should I uninstall gimp using DarwinPorts and then download & install the 
packaged gimp.app by Aaron Voisine?

Please see: http://www.gimp.org/macintosh/

(6) If my display environment problem is fixed, then is there somewhere I can make an alias for gimp on the desktop and use an icon or do I have to keep invoking it from the command line?

Many, many thanks!


----------



## spb (Oct 25, 2005)

(1) Couldn't find the executable gimp.app anywhere on my hard drive....

It is just going to be called "gimp" not gimp.app (I don't think).  
Look in /opt/local/bin

(2) It placed everything under /opt/local/

Odd but not completely inappropriate.

(3) When I tried to run it from the command line by typing in:

Raven:~ untz$ gimp
GIMP could not initialize the graphical user interface.
Make sure a proper setup for your display environment exists.

What should I do? I tried to install x11 and the installer won't let me by stating that I had a new version already installed... 

try the command "open-x11 gimp"

(4) Was I unwise to use DarwinPorts? 

Sorry, I don't know anything about DarwinPorts.

(5) Should I uninstall gimp using DarwinPorts and then download & install the packaged gimp.app by Aaron Voisine?

Please see: http://www.gimp.org/macintosh/

I've not tried this.  Is is still free (as in beer)?  I've heard that there is a pay version of gimp-2.x for Mac about somewhere.  

(6) If my display environment problem is fixed, then is there somewhere I can make an alias for gimp on the desktop and use an icon or do I have to keep invoking it from the command line?

Yes, I can imagine that it is possible, but I've not tried this.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got GIMP working fine on my mini, running Tiger.  I downloaded gimp.app from http://www.gimp.org/macintosh (yes it is free, as in beer), and when I execute it, X11.app is invoked automatically, and GIMP starts up within the X11 environment.

My advice would be to undo the work you've done with DarwinPorts, check you've got X11 working properly (just run the executable from your Applications folder), and then download and run gimp.app - I think it sounds easier and more user-friendly than using DarwinPorts.  If you haven't got X11.app, get it from http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/x11formacosx.html

There is a paid-for version of GIMP for mac at http://www.macgimp.org/ - $80 gets you a CD.  Don't really think this is worth it, but haven't really considered it much.

Go for the gimp.app from http://www.gimp.org/macintosh

Good luck

Andy


----------



## boyfarrell (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm having the same problems.

I installed using darwinports. I got some error trying to install gimp2 (yes it took abouy 1.5 hours) I cannot remember what it was but some lib wasn't correct.

I then tried to install gimp: sudo install port gimp.

This was much faster and installed fine. However, when I load it the X11 pops open and nothing happens!

I then tried to install the gimp.app by Aaron but that doesn't work either!

How do I delete all this rubbish I've put on my computer!? Think I'll start again and do it with fink.

Daniel.

PS - What was your display problem?


----------



## boyfarrell (Oct 27, 2005)

Might be a long shot but try opening X11. The go to the terminal and type gimp.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2005)

The Gimp.app application from http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/ works fine for me -- but it takes FOREVER to start up for the first time.  Just double-click it and be patient -- it will eventually open, and subsequent launches will be quite fast.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Oct 28, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> The Gimp.app application from http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/ works fine for me -- but it takes FOREVER to start up for the first time.  Just double-click it and be patient -- it will eventually open, and subsequent launches will be quite fast.



Yes, this is the case with all the versions of GIMP that I've tried (Windows, Mac, Linux).  The application seems to need to build libraries or something before ever loading.




			
				boyfarrell said:
			
		

> Might be a long shot but try opening X11. The go to the terminal and type gimp.



This might work, but only if you open X11.app, and then open an Xterm.  Possibly worth a try!

Andy


----------



## boyfarrell (Oct 29, 2005)

I was having a similar problem to untz was discribing. It turned out that everything installed fine from fink and darwinports ( I prefer using fink, but the dawinport site is excellent. If you haven't been check in out.). All I was doing was not turning on X11 before lunching gimp from the terminal.

Untz problem might not be that easy to fix ... I don't know?


----------



## phinsman (Nov 17, 2005)

I used fink to install Gimp and a few other favorites I use on Linux...I was really happy with how well it worked, which is as well as yum and apt.

Dale


----------



## cmendis (Dec 26, 2005)

boyfarrell said:
			
		

> Might be a long shot but try opening X11. The go to the terminal and type gimp.



Worked for me.  Thanks, boyfarrel.


----------

